# Beijing, China - mostly (chinese) people



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Some of my photos from Beijing where I live at present time. Sorry for poor quality, no DSLR.

Full albums with all photos and description for photos after click on name of album.

Beijing - olympic stadiums - 16.7.2011


































































Beijing - Zizhuyuan (Purple bamboo) park and other - 3.9.2011






































































































Beijing - Chaoyang park - 12.9.2011











































































Beijing - Zizhuyuan park and other - 18.9.2011
















































Beijing - Zizhuyuan (Black bamboo) park - 4.10.2011


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images. 

I like.

Chinese people seem very relaxed and seem to enjoy life.


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

...at least in parks 

as my father told me people in Europe were similar couple of decades ago, but not nowadays, when instead of going to parks or out and have fun (exercise, play games...) there, they just go to shopping malls or stay at home, even I remember when I was young seeing people play cards sometimes what is quite popular street activity in China


----------



## Bluemooncm78 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice shot! :lovethem: May request more pls..


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

photos are up-to-date, I can make update only when I shoot new like today, but I guess I will be busy (working) for some time to add another new one

full album with all photos and descriptions after click on name of album

Beijing - Shichahai (hutongs) and Drum tower area - 5.10.2011


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics Aan....except for the laundry shot..


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

most of the laundry is edible, so I would prefer to call it fruit shot

speaking of laundry shots, I like this one more from George Town


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Full albums with all photos and description for photos after click on name of album.

Beijing - China Aviation museum Datangshan - 15.10.2011










































































Beijing - Qianmen street, Tiananmen square and National center for performing arts - 30.10.2011


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful pictures - & great quality!

Chinese people do seem to be happier in front of a camera than most.

Very, very interesting.

The huge, 'imperialistic ' square is so reminiscent of communism.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beijing looks very western compared to only about 15 years ago. Seems to be an organized and well maintained city.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful photo thread, Aan! Beijing looks like a very intriguing city. I particularly found the pedestrian mall with the street cars interesting, although kind of intimidating with all of the grey, domineering facades. 

I got a kick out of this sign. Do people seriously need to be reminded not to start fires or drive cars in a public garden?


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Good shots!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

haha, i often bought one in cold winter, can give you warm and tasts good.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh my gosh this is amazing!! Just people going about their daily lives..


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

These photographs are very appealing!


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey man very nice photos! I know this is kinda unrelated, but do you know what Beijing's authoritie's attitude to people skateboarding in the streets is? I am thinking of going there with some friends maybe in a few years time, but I don't know what to expect, I've heard in places like shenzen it is fairly relaxed.. I mean I will behave myself, but will I get in trouble for skating in Beijing?


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

*openjane*, thanks (even when I don't think quality is good, those are just snapshots from compact camera, it would look better with DSLR and more playing with camera, but I don't care, just document my life), I think in general people in Asia smile more than in Europe/west, so they may seem happier, dunno if is reality so nice (I guess not, they are pretty hardworking, in restaurant where I'm going for lunch and sometimes for dinner they are working 7 days a week, no holidays). huge tiananmen square is not "reminiscent of communism", it is still communist square (sadly for chinese)

*nightsky*, I guess it changed a lot in 15 years, China 15 years ago, now and 15 years later would be like 3 different worlds, but it's for sure not so organized and well maintained city, dirty air, traffic jams everywhere, crowded subway with uncivilized people, quite dirty places with a lot of dust everywhere (check my other albums and photos), it's pretty far from cities like Hong Kong, Singapore or KL, but yeah, it's quite developed in one way compared to cities like Manila, Bangkok, Phnom Penh etc.

*jennifat*, it's not pedestrian mall if you talk about Qianmen street, it's just market pedestrian street. that sign about what is forbidden got my attention because I guess nobody will really seriously look at it with so many things (even I studied it later in home because there is so many of them), it would be probably easier to tell people what is allowed in park and just say everything else is forbidden. still not have clue what is the meaning of last warning sign in last two rows

*HKG and expat*, thanks, you can check my other photos in my photo gallery in signature

*oliver999*, I'm not big fan of sweet potatoes, you must be lucky to find good ones, sometimes they are too dry, from street stands I prefer jian bing, rou bing and stuff like these, but jian bing is the best deal for 3-3.5RMB

*laurence2011*, didn't really see many skateboarders when hanging around, saw few just next to my home few times. I think you would be OK if you would found actually place where you can skate what may be problem, because roads are dangerous due to crazy ignorant fast drivers and walksides are quite busy, so you just need to find some small square or some place which is not crowded, but anyway as white man you won't have problems if you will behave and will be just skating I guess. all in all it's pretty relaxed towards foreigners, drunken friend was in night shouting and making mess in tiananmen square and police just advised him to move out, so I think attitude toward white men is quite good, police is sort of joke in this country, quite useless which has benefits (if you ant avoid them) and cons (if you need their help)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good, very nice photos (and interesting too), thanks


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with all photos and descriptions after click on name of album

Beijing - Zizhuyuan park - 4.12.2011


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with all photos and descriptions after click on name of album

Beijing - Ditan park Chinese New Year temple fair - 23.1.2012


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with all photos

Beijing - Taoranting park Chinese New Year fair - 27.1.2012


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful girl ,I love this thread


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with ALL photos, below is only selection of few

*Beijing - Jingshan park, olympic stadiums and other - February 4th 2012*


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with ALL photos, below is only selection of few

*Beijing - Capital museum and other - February 12th 2012*


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with ALL photos, below is only selection of few

*Beijing - Badachu park - February 25th 2012*


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with ALL photos, below is only selection of few

Beijing - Zizhuyuan park and National library - April 3rd 2012


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with ALL photos, below is only selection of few

*Beijing - Ming dynasty city walls and around Qianmen - April 4th 2012*


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with ALL photos, below is only selection of few

*Beijing - around Temple of Heaven to Taoranting station - April 7th 2012*


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

It's interesting to see the pictures showing how (not that distant) future capital of the world is changing.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice photos of street life in Beijing....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Amazing photos!!!!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow,just awsome people,thnks for sharing this pics:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates.

The picture of the child with its bottom showing through its trousers made me laugh!

There is certainly little sensitivity towards the living conditions of other creatures!


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

KamZolt, I wouldn't be so optimistic about future of China and Beijing being world capital (but what is it now actually? can't really imagine any city even now which I would consider as world capital, it's for sure not NY, Washington, London, Paris for me), it's progressing fast because it's growing from bottom and it's powered by cheap labor, but it's changing already as living standards grow, so are salaries (and prices even more with crazy inflation and real estate bubble where accommodation in China is more expensive than EU or USA) and China is becoming more and more expensive for producers, so I think it's just bubble which will last only for few more years (10?) and bubble will slowly burst and then can China rely only on domestic consumption, many producers are already moving to Vietnam, India, Brazil or even to home countries because it's not only about money but also about law reinforcement and contracts, recommending book Poorly made in China (free PDF on internet) which should be mandatory reading for anyone who is planning to do business with Chinese

openlyJane, I just took this photo to show what is very common dress of small children, it's actually very practical for taking crap/pissing, but it looks quite funny and well animals don't have many rights in China (what to expect when people don't have rights...)


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with ALL photos, below is only selection of few

*Beijing - Tiananmen square, opera, Forbidden city and Jingshan park - May 2nd 2012*


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with ALL photos, below is only selection of few

*Beijing - 798 art zone - May 13th 2012*


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with ALL photos, below is only selection of few

*Beijing - Museum of Natural history and Taoranting park - May 19th 2012*


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with ALL photos, below is only selection of few

*Beijing - Yonghegong Lama temple and Zizhuyuan park - May 27th 2012*


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

full album with ALL photos, below is only selection of few

*Tianjin - Jiefang Beilu, Wudadao, Gulou, Ancient culture street, river promenade and Italian town - June 2nd 2012* - don't want to create another thread just for Tianjin, so I've put it here


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Simply spectacular photographs. There is so much life and vibrancy on the streets, and the people seem to really enjoy life. Thank you. I must visit.


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Beijing - from mobile (LQ) - regularly updated album with photos taken with mobile phone, different dates, sorted chronologically, detailed captions in album, sorry for lower quality


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a quirky little collection of images. Thanks.


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Photos from few last weeks from my updated album of mobile phone photos.


----------

